# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا >  jruby-jython

## raspi.m

سلام
هرکس اطلاعاتی در باره ی موضوعات بالا داره ممنون میشم برام توضیح بده.
 :لبخند:

----------

